# an old dog and a proposed new build



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hey folks,

I'd be grateful for any constructive input regarding a new build as detailed below as I'm starting to 'saturate out' with information overload due to ongoing product and technology developments since my last build (a while back).

I've spent quite a few hours in 'research mode' and thought I'd submit this post before I disappear in an 'options update' loop :facepalm:

The proposed build follows after the duly completed
TSF forum build questionaire:-

1 - Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
£1500 max (excludes vdu's)

2 - Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
prefer Intel, Nvidia, Corsair

3 - Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
Yes, ocassionally, max 6 hrs per week

4 - Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Currently no, possibly Eve Online

5 - Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
3d modelling & rendering

6 - Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
currently no

7 - Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
2TB - 3d models, image textures, tutorial videos

8 - Operating System: Do you want Windows 7 or 8.1, or Linux compatibility?
Win 7

9 - Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
No

10 - Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
No

11 - Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
undecided atm - currently have 3 x Samsung SyncMaster 2243BWX

12 - Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
Ebuyer UK

13 - Location: What country do you live in?
UK


Proposed build for 3d modelling - Solidworks, 3DS Max
********************************************
mobo - Asus Intel TUF X299 MARK 2 Socket 2066

cpu - Intel Core i5-7640X 4.00GHz LGA 2066 Skylake

memory - Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz C16 Memory

gfx card - Nvidia Quadro K1200 4GB GDDR5

cooler - MSI CORE FROZR L LGA 2066/AM4 Hydro-Dynamic Bearing 120 mm Fan CPU Cooler

os storage - Crucial MX300 525GB Solid State Drive

files storage - Seagate FireCuda 2TB 3.5" Hybrid Hard Drive - SSHD

psu - Corsair RM750i RMi Series 750 Watt Fully Modular Power Supply Unit 80 Plus Gold Certified

case - Carbide Series Clear 600c Inverse Atx Full-tower case

vdu - undecided atm, ideally a 3 screen setup

Many thanks for any, and all, constructive comments, questions, suggestions.

Kind regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this highly advanced rendering? If not, then its overkill.

The X Intel CPU is pointless unless you plan on overclocking it or using its full potential. I would recommend a non-K or non-X processor.

I'd prefer to see a Samsung SSD for the OS drive.

For a GPU/VPU, a GTX 1060 will do just fine. Perhaps a GTX 1070.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Also when you can, check out these recommended builds from the forum. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html

Enjoy your new system!


----------

